# Topics > Agriculture >  Autonomous Greenhouses International Challenge

## Airicist

autonomousgreenhouses.com

facebook.com/AutonomousGreenhouses

----------


## Airicist

International challenge: Autonomous greenhouses

Published on Mar 19, 2018




> Wageningen University & Research is organising an international challenge to boost greenhouse production by artificial intelligence. Experts, start-up companies, students are welcome to join. We are looking for multi-disciplinary teams, combining the following expertise: ICT/sensors & “green thumb”/crop physiology/crop management & artificial intelligence. We encourage teams from different countries and continents to participate. David Wallerstein, chief exploration officer from Chinese internetcompany Tencent and sponsor of the challenge, is asking people to participate.


"Why Microsoft, Tencent, and Intel are growing cucumbers in autonomous greenhouses"

by Khari Johnson
November 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Artificial intelligence could help future farmers after cucumber competition lands Harrow scientist a win"
Team Sonoma grew more than 55 kilograms per square metre of cucumbers to secure victory 

August 1, 2019

----------

